# Omega Quartz Calibres Dtabase?



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

To save time with further fruitless searching, I just wondered whether if any one knows where I can find an easy-to-lookup database somewhere to see what calibre my 56xxxxxx De Ville has?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Try here:

http://www.omegawatc.../vintage-omegas

If you go to the SHOW MORE FILTERS bit you can see what movements and calibres the de Villes had.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

philjopa said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.omegawatc.../vintage-omegas
> 
> If you go to the SHOW MORE FILTERS bit you can see what movements and calibres the de Villes had.


Thanks for that, but I didn't find it after an extensive search. It seems for post-1988 watches you need the PIC from the guaranteee card - which has long expired and which I don't have anyway...

So that's another niggle to keep me awake nights!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Try some reverse engineering. 

http://www.chronomaddox.com/omega_pic.html

Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Try some reverse engineering.
> 
> http://www.chronomad.../omega_pic.html
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea William, thanks! However (as usual) there is still two crucial bits of info I can't find. So far I've worked it out as 46xx.10.01., but original strap may have been brown? I've tried random numbers for the 'X's, but no joy.

Definite progress yes, but I'm not home and dry yet. So, I've asked 'Chuck' for help with the rest by sending this picture...fingers crossed!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've done a bit of digging and this seemed fairly close:

* De VilleClassic 97*

* Gents' leather strap*

Reference 7724

International collection 1997

Movement Type: Quartz electronic analogic

Caliber number: 1532

Created in 1994

6 jewels

With rhodium-plated finish

Functions Date

Case Stainless steel with solid gold bezel

Case back Press-in

Dial Champagne (7724.11) or white (7724.21 or 7724.31), with inside "railway" minute track, applied roman hour markers (6,9 and 12' o'clock) and "Dauphine"

Crystal Scratch-resistant sapphire

Bracelet Leather (integrated)

Water resistance 30 meter










Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> I've done a bit of digging and this seemed fairly close..


Well done that man, this is damn close. I reckon the movement is the probably the same one?

Actually, I remember seeing that one myself when I was looking for a De Ville. I really liked the dial, but decided to 'go for gold' instead.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roamer Man said:


> So, I've asked 'Chuck' for help with the rest by sending this picture...fingers crossed!


That's going to be a little tricky, since Chuck passed away in 2008.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roamer Man said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I've done a bit of digging and this seemed fairly close..
> ...


I think it must be the same movement. The cal.1532 has been in use since 94/95 and is still used in similar current model De Villes.

Later,

William


----------

